# Cowboy Action Shooting



## Box (Jul 11, 2018)

I recently went and watched a Cowboy Action match; it was a nice change from what I have been involved in over the years.   The attitudes and climate are noticeably different from what I have seen at other shooting sports.  The competitive drive is still there but overall, there is a more relaxed feel to everything.   I have always been interested in old school firearms so this provides a much better chance to shoot old-west style guns.  

Is there anyone floating around the forums that participate in Cowboy Action Shooting?   I am almost done gathering my pile of old-west gear to start shooting in local matches instead of just watching them.    

Who else out there enjoys single action pistols and old-west lever guns?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of cowboy action weapons, but do not compete. I was heavy into competitive shooting (combat, IDPA, USPSA, NRA, etc) for about 16-17 years and burnt out. Outside of a bit of practice here and there, I hardly shoot anymore (maybe 4-5 times a year). 

Good luck with your new endeavour, and don't forget pictures!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 12, 2018)

They're a weird bunch here. A mate went along to one of their shoots just to have a look and they made him get dressed up in all the shit before they even let him on the range.


----------



## Box (Jul 12, 2018)

The first few I went to had no push to dress up to watch - quite a few of them did offer to outfit me with their spare gear - to include a cowboy hat - if I wanted to shoot a stage for familiarization.   The 'costuming' is a pretty unusual aspect of CAS.   I think there are some folks out there might like the cowboy costuming as much as they like shooting.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 12, 2018)

Not a CAS, but I'm drawn to more traditional firearms. Not that I don't like ARs, but there's just something about the feel of a wood stock and the heritage of lever guns. I don't own a cowboy pistol, but I've fired them and enjoyed it. I've also fired a Sharps 50-90 Buffalo gun. Love the new stuff, love the old stuff even better.

Winchester 94. I carry this in my truck.



50-90


----------



## Poccington (Jul 12, 2018)

I've never heard of it before, had to YouTube it. Some of those folk can work those weapons quick as shit.

Lever rifles are beautiful.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Not a CAS, but I'm drawn to more traditional firearms. Not that I don't like ARs, but there's just something about the feel of a wood stock and the heritage of lever guns. I don't own a cowboy pistol, but I've fired them and enjoyed it. I've also fired a Sharps 50-90 Buffalo gun. Love the new stuff, love the old stuff even better.
> 
> Winchester 94. I carry this in my truck.
> View attachment 23258
> ...



I'm having a Sharps 1863 percussion 45-110 black powder paper cartridge rifle built. Well ive ordered it, but won't have it until sometime next year. I'm gonna be banging gongs at 1k yards with 150 year old tech...something about that just makes me smile!😁


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 12, 2018)

From one of my favorite fun movies...love the Sharps rifles


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 12, 2018)

That is basically the same exact rifle I ordered, but paper cartridge vs mattalic. I was able to shoot a paper cartridge Sharps carbine about a year ago, and absolutely fell in love with it. It's just cool, to see and touch what was used during that era.

My goal is obviously bang steel at a grand with it, but I also want to shoot an elk, maybe even splurge a bit and do a bison hunt...


----------



## Box (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't have any pictures yet but my match rifle is a Winchester 1866, both pistols are Uberti 1873 Cattleman SAA reproductions, and the shotgun is a 20' Stoeger Coach gun with double triggers.

I was fooling around with a Pedersoli Sharps at a local gun  store a few weeks ago - chambered in 45-70 instead of the 45-110 that 'Matthew Quigley' used - and that thing was like carrying a railroad tie - a very heavy rifle.   I'd be happy to score consistent hits on barn doors off-hand at 200 yards with that thing.  
From a rest - I'm sure you could hit buffalo two counties over with one of those old rifles.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Not a CAS, but I'm drawn to more traditional firearms. Not that I don't like ARs, but there's just something about the feel of a wood stock and the heritage of lever guns. I don't own a cowboy pistol, but I've fired them and enjoyed it. I've also fired a Sharps 50-90 Buffalo gun. Love the new stuff, love the old stuff even better.
> 
> Winchester 94. I carry this in my truck.
> View attachment 23258
> ...



I've not shot a lever action but it's on my To Do List at some stage. I agree with you re wood stocks- they just have more character to them. You can see the life they've lived and if you look closely enough sometimes you can tell a story with them.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 13, 2018)

Box said:


> I don't have any pictures yet but my match rifle is a Winchester 1866, both pistols are Uberti 1873 Cattleman SAA reproductions, and the shotgun is a 20' Stoeger Coach gun with double triggers.
> 
> I was fooling around with a Pedersoli Sharps at a local gun  store a few weeks ago - chambered in 45-70 instead of the 45-110 that 'Matthew Quigley' used - and that thing was like carrying a railroad tie - a very heavy rifle.   I'd be happy to score consistent hits on barn doors off-hand at 200 yards with that thing.
> From a rest - I'm sure you could hit buffalo two counties over with one of those old rifles.



Had to get some cowboy gun porn in here for examples of the firearms you mention. Obviously yours may be quite different, but I like to visualize.







I'd say you're more than adequately equipped for CAS competition.


----------



## Box (Jul 13, 2018)

exactly what I have except one of my pistols has the birds head style grip.....


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

Box said:


> I recently went and watched a Cowboy Action match; it was a nice change from what I have been involved in over the years.   The attitudes and climate are noticeably different from what I have seen at other shooting sports.  The competitive drive is still there but overall, there is a more relaxed feel to everything.   I have always been interested in old school firearms so this provides a much better chance to shoot old-west style guns.
> 
> Is there anyone floating around the forums that participate in Cowboy Action Shooting?   I am almost done gathering my pile of old-west gear to start shooting in local matches instead of just watching them.
> 
> Who else out there enjoys single action pistols and old-west lever guns?



I agree it’s a nice change it’s a nice recreational break from automatic weapons. I have a Ruger Vaquero in .44 magnum (modeled after the Colt SA Army) and a Henry lever action Silver Boy in .44 mag and even got a buffalo leather possibles bag to carry ammo. Something relaxing about toting these through the wilderness


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Not a CAS, but I'm drawn to more traditional firearms. Not that I don't like ARs, but there's just something about the feel of a wood stock and the heritage of lever guns. I don't own a cowboy pistol, but I've fired them and enjoyed it. I've also fired a Sharps 50-90 Buffalo gun. Love the new stuff, love the old stuff even better.
> 
> Winchester 94. I carry this in my truck.
> View attachment 23258
> ...



Beauty!


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 6, 2018)

.44 Ruger Vaquero w/ possibles bag and chest holster. .44 Henry Silver-boy lever action rifle w/ buckskin case.


----------

